# L'Aquila earthquake



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno, as you may have already heard the beautiful and motorhome friendly city of L'Aquila (the Eagle) was hit by a destructive earthquake at 03:30 local time today. How destructive is not yet fully known. If you were travelling in or towards the area of the Abruzzi mountains it is best to keep away in order not to hinder rescue work. If travelling on motorways listen to Isoradio, 103.3 for traffic updates, as all the Abruzzi motorways, and part of the Adriatic A14 have been closed.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just heard it on the news. At least 16 have died apparently.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The death toll i s now 30. But they haven't been able to reach the hill villages due to landslides. There are also a lot of students in the area so the count will increase,I hope it doesn't.
My thoughts and prayers are with the population and emergency workers.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Its now 90 dead, 1500 injured, 3-10,000 buildings damaged and city uninhabitable.
(According to internet)

We are absolutely shocked and gutted. We're currently in Venice and were unaware till we have numerous emails from friends. We were here 10 days ago for 3 nights. Really friendly place, superb for motorhome, and we really very much enjoyed it. 

We sent some people we met there a week ago to visit it which is a little worrying....

The free aire has a sloping bank next to it so it would have been fine initally but god knows what would have come down it onto the vans - we dread to think.

Only getting naff interenet here so can't get full facts.

Gutted - sorry for L'Aquila and its kind people


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*L'Aquila*

 Thanks for your kind thoughts everyone. The death toll is still rising, as it always does in these cases. Rescue work has been swift and well organised for a change. It was all re organised after the devastating quake of 1980 (in which I lost a home and business).
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Funeral now over.Death toll today 289.
Nec Recisa Ricedit.
Buona Pasqua
eddied


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I watched the funeral and the row upon row of coffins was almost too much to take in or understand. Child coffins in white sometimes were placed on their parents coffins. However hard I try I just cannot comprehend the despair. I thought some of the prayer type singy ones were very moving and added to the dignity of a beautiful service for those who died.

It is not just the death that worries me. It is what the people buried feel like while they are waiting to die with perhaps a little bit of futile hope for comfort.

It is truly terrible and if there is a whip round for the survivors please let me know.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*L'Aquila*

Thank you Pusser. The most moving thing to me throughout the whole week has been the 98 year old lady who was rescued after two days alone in her devastated home. They asked her how she had passed the time and what her thoughts were - 'crocheting' she said. Her thoughts were on losing her parents home in 1915, and two sisters in 1918.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Found a place for donations. I think all of us who have been priviledged to take in the beauty of Italy; enjoy the benefits of some straight roads in UK and viaducts, who invented spaghetti and the films that went with it would like to show some support to the people who are now homeless, minus loved ones and living in fear of yet another tremor by perhaps donating a small sum which hopefully will enable the British Red Cross to ease some suffering at....

http://www.redcross.org.uk/news.asp?id=93875

If you ring up then it is hassle and I wish I had used the web address.

It is a recording machine and you need to tell it the following info.

Your name and address with postcode. 
Your telephone number
The big number on your credit\debit card.
The 3 fig number on the back
The amount you want to donate (I forgot this bit so had to ring back this morning just incase they decided to empty my account.)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Pusser, and thank you on behalf of all Aquilani and Abruzzesi. Sorry to hear it seems a bit complicated.Here we can donate with a simple SMS.
saluti,
eddied


----------

